# which fish for strong flow please



## hixy (8 Mar 2012)

Hello Folks i have a 150ltr tank which has an ehiem 2229 filter on it.The flow in the tank is very strong.Any ideas on which fish to keep in the tank


----------



## somethingfishy (8 Mar 2012)

danios really like a strong flow


----------



## foxfish (8 Mar 2012)

Or you could use a spray bar & diffuse the flow?


----------



## hixy (8 Mar 2012)

Thank you both i have a spray bar and it still looks like a tropical storm in the tank lol.


----------



## foxfish (8 Mar 2012)

But do you have a full length spray bar with enough holes or big enough holes?
What is the filter flow rated at?


----------



## hixy (8 Mar 2012)

hello i think its for 150 gallon tank mine is 30 lol. i will get a longer spray bar


----------



## m_attt (8 Mar 2012)

that filters only rated at 1010lph, i have a 180 litre tank with a eheim rated at 1750lph and 750lph and no fish has ever seamed to bother about the flow. and theres a koralia in there.


----------



## foxfish (8 Mar 2012)

If this is the one .....

The Eheim 2229 
For Tank litre/gal: 600/132 
Pump Output: 1050 l/h 
Filter Circulation: 550 l/h 
Dimensions: 415x210x210 

Then the flow should be fine, so I think you just need to look at your spray bar design   
It is not difficult to make your own from some clear acrylic tube, there is plenty info on the forum.


----------



## hixy (8 Mar 2012)

ok thank you


----------



## Hokum (9 Mar 2012)

Well If you have alot of flow, White clouds like those conditions, my river tank also has Panda Garra which like a lot of flow too. 

What temps are you running your tank at?


----------



## darren636 (29 Mar 2012)

what fish do you have? Some will hate high flow rates and become stressed to breaking point.


----------



## Matt Warner (29 Mar 2012)

I have found that any tetra species like high flow and also zebra danios love to play in the flow. Another good choice is harlequin rasboras they love loads of flow!


----------



## roadmaster (29 Mar 2012)

Along with fishes mentioned  already,, Swordtails,loaches ,plecos,both large and small appreciate good movement.


----------

